
Think Real Hard - codesuki
https://www.benkuhn.net/thinkrealhard/
======
codesuki
This resonated a lot with me. I spent way too much time trying to find a
silver bullet. This one thing that I am missing.

I've never worked in silicon valley so I thought there must be some magic that
makes everything better.

But from talking to people in open source related slack groups, on
conferences, and to great senior engineers I came to understand that all I was
missing was the courage to follow through with whatever ideas I had. No magic
solutions. Just hard thinking.

------
pfalafel
Writing down the problem always does the trick.

